# Video



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

I always enjoy watching everyone else's videos, so I thought I'd throw one up of a private road I plow.

Here's the link http://www.facebook.com/pages/New-W...video/video.php?v=518339278938&subj=216701055


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Somethings wrong with your radio it makes a really annoying sound....


----------



## hockeypro1411 (Dec 13, 2008)

I LOVE the Black Ice air fresheners. The T-Swift is a nice touch, too.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I added you as a friend


----------



## .5racer (Jan 2, 2009)

wont work if your not a face book member !!!!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Then join facebook


----------



## 2brothersyc (Oct 17, 2009)

i added you too


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

I thought the link would work for everyone, I'm putting it up on youtube now although its nothing really special, but still makes you feel like your out there on those days inbetween storms...

As for the music I just go with whatevers on the radio...not saying i don't sing along every now and then though after I've been out for a while 

AJS and 2 brothers i got ya on there


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

Those black ices are real nice, especially in the summer to keep the wet grass smell to a minimum


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

youtube link


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks now I can watch on my iPhone


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

i added you to


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I just sent you a friend request haha. Atleast im not the only one who listens to taylor swift on here hahahaha.


----------



## 2brothersyc (Oct 17, 2009)

taylor swift is sexy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

hell yeah she is!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ditto that bo


----------

